# Looking for a new club, this ones it.



## Mad Racks (Jul 28, 2005)

Marion County - 989 acers. Only 2 memberships left in this new QDM club. Club in second year on property. Little hunting pressure in past. Property surrounded by crop land, soybeans last year and corn this year. Ten food plots inside property, now planted yet this year. Plenty of water on property. Property located just outside of Buena Vista, Ga. on Hwy. 41 at saw mill. For more imfo call or pm Madison between 7pm and 10pm at 706-681-3203.              
Only two opennings left, 600.00 each.


----------



## Mad Racks (Aug 1, 2005)

Worked on food plots this weekend, turned ground on 8 plots and are adding 4 to 6 more soon. we still have opennings in our club.


----------



## Mad Racks (Aug 4, 2005)

Showing property this weekend. Call to set time and date to see property, will be showing each weekend until all memberships are filled. We are still working on these weekends.


----------



## gtaff (Aug 4, 2005)

How much does it cost?  How far is buena vista from Barnesville


----------



## Mad Racks (Aug 5, 2005)

gtaff,  Membership $600. Located south on Hwy 41 about 1.5 to 2 hrs.


----------



## Mad Racks (Aug 11, 2005)

Still need members. Ground turned on 8 food plots,4 to 6 more in working. This is a open club, pin in system, we are a working QDM club with a 8 points 15-16 in. min. rule. Looking for members willing to work and improve property and quality of all game. Call or pm for more imfo.


----------



## Mad Racks (Aug 14, 2005)

bump


----------



## hunterdaddy (Aug 14, 2005)

e-mail me am x-tremly interested


----------



## Mad Racks (Aug 16, 2005)

bbbbbump.


----------



## Mad Racks (Aug 18, 2005)

Still have openings. Call or pm your # I'll use my dime to give you more imfo.


----------



## Mad Racks (Aug 21, 2005)

bump


----------



## Mad Racks (Aug 23, 2005)

Ran PH test on plots and came out great-6.0 to 6.5. Running chem. test for type of fert. this weekend. We still have 3 memberships left, call or send pm with your # to see property.

      COME , LOOK , JOINE , HUNT and INJOY.


----------



## Mad Racks (Aug 28, 2005)

Put 500 lbs. 0-20-20 in ground this weekend. Showed property to husband-wife team today. They were real nice folks and seem real interested, will confirm membership sometime this week. Hurry and check out our club, still need 3 more. Season just around corner. PM your # for more info.


----------



## Mad Racks (Sep 1, 2005)

Only 3, yes only 3 openings left.  Call or pm your # for more info or to set date to see.  Season opens soon hurry make that call. 
Take that chance, see for yourself a great piece of land. We are surrounded by crop land, soybeans last year, corn this year and farmer said he will be planting peanuts next year. Looks like a good future also.


----------



## Mad Racks (Sep 7, 2005)

Only  2  Openings  Left. Last Chance , Before Goes In Newspaper. Call Between 7-10 Pm, 706-681-3203 Or Pm Your # And I'll Call With More Info.


----------



## Mad Racks (Sep 12, 2005)

bump


----------



## Mad Racks (Sep 22, 2005)

bump


----------



## Mad Racks (Oct 13, 2005)

Check Us Out.


----------



## 300win (Oct 22, 2005)

Do you still have openings? What type of camp - is there water and such? Can you give more detail on location and is this year round lease?


----------



## Mad Racks (Oct 25, 2005)

300WIN,

Sent you PM.


----------

